# Rendevu - Uber for Escorts



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4340978/New-Rendevu-app-matches-SEX-WORKERS-clients.html

A new app has been developed which connects sex workers, male and female, to users.

Rendevu was founded by Reuben Coppa, from Sydney, in a bid to create a safe space for sex workers in NSW, and an Uber-style umbrella organisation under which to operate.

FEMAIL spoke to Mr Coppa about Rendevu, and Mila Jovi, who runs a Sydney-based escort agency that uses the app.

According to Ms Jovi, who has worked in the industry for 30 years, the app is a 'game changer' for safety within the sex industry.

For Mr Coppa, inspiration for the app came about late one night when he realised the difficulties within the sex industry:

'Clients and service providers can't connect at any time, and this doesn't happen in any other industry,' he told Daily Mail Australia.

'Moving into the sex industry was a completely new move for me, but it's been eye-opening insofar as what we've noticed.'

According to Mr Coppa, while there are plenty of clients who are looking for sex through Rendevu, there are also plenty of people who are increasingly focusing on a more emotional connection:

'Lots of people aren't after the more involved stuff - they want breakfast dates, a cuddle or a companionship appointment,' he said.

Ms Jovi said that she finds Rendevu a help because 'it takes the nasty surprise out of who is coming to visit you.

'It's super safe, because everyone is vetted and customers have to put their credit card details into the app before they receive their booking.

'I had one case before Rendevu where one of my girls turned up and the client didn't have enough cash to pay. This eliminates all of that and makes safety not as big of a concern as it has been.'

The Sydney-based founder added the app is also beneficial, insofar as it helps to promote a message:

'The stigma of being an escort is diminishing, it used to be so taboo to talk about it,' she said.

Mr Coppa concluded: 'People never think about online security from the point of view of a sex industry worker.

'But they arguably need it more than any other professional."


----------

